# Well, do you?



## Morrus (May 31, 2002)

This is only applicable to those who read the daily news, and those people should know what I'm referring to.


----------



## Knight Otu (May 31, 2002)

I do  !

It is certainly helpful (though this may be because one of the things affects me)

Good job, as always, Morrus!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (May 31, 2002)

I think it's very cool!

Although I find myself a bit concerned that I am so interested in  what Morrus is reading...


----------



## Holy Bovine (May 31, 2002)

Very cool idea Morrus!  Really shows that you haven't lost touch with the 'common poster' (AC10 HD 1d6 hp 3 BAB +0 Weapon Keyboard +0 melee, Mouse +1 missle, AL N (care only about themselves) Skills - Typing -4 to +4, Sass +4, Start Flamewar +4  Feats - Whine, Great Whine, Supreme Whine).

Seriously I like this idea and it is a great way for people to see the 'hot' topics right away and may actually encourage some lurkers to post! (always a good thing IMO).


----------



## 2WS-Steve (May 31, 2002)

I like the hot threads bit in the news too. Just having it probably promotes discussion in other threads too.

Of course this all means that you'll burn out yet another server


----------



## Clint (May 31, 2002)

I like it, but perhaps not as daily news. I think it would be perfect as something updated in a sidebar, whenever you felt like it.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeah, I think it's a good idea.  It might draw attention to some easily overlooked threads.


----------



## Kershek (Jun 1, 2002)

Yes, I definitely like it a lot.  Expect it to increase traffic on the messageboards, though!


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 1, 2002)

Looks like you are going to get an overwhelming 'yes' Morrus


----------



## vtaltos (Jun 1, 2002)

i like it. i read the news everday but i dont have time to scan the latest posts. this way i can see the ( hopefully ) most interesting ones without looking at all of them.


----------



## MythandLore (Jun 1, 2002)

Yes great, "Taking yesterday off" (outside, in the sun, relaxing, healing up some of my EN World Points) very good stuff.
You should make a better note of what your doing and post a minute by minute account of what happend that day.
It could be a very informative: 

10:41am I'm awake now.

10:42am managed to stand up - note to self: all night dnd and whisky bender = one very bad headache.

10:43am walked across street to local pub.

10:44am told man at counter 'damn it, give me a damn beer already'.

10:45am beer tastes like crap - note to self: need to shave.

10:46am punched barkeep for lookin' at me funny - note to self: I should tell people about some of the more interesting threads on the board.

10:47-11:36am woke up in street with swollen face and sore gut - note to self: beer for breakfast = bad.

11:37-11:41am laid in street while cars drive around me - note to self: I think the sunshine is doing me some good.

11:42am finally feel strong enough to get back up.

11:43am going back to bed - note to self: with such a relaxing day I know my EN World Points are healing.

On second though that could be more info then we want to know. 

Oh, Umm... Yeah, I like the idea of having interesting threads in the news too.


----------



## Horacio (Jun 2, 2002)

Yes, of course! Yesyesyesyesyes!


----------



## fba827 (Jun 3, 2002)

Morrus, it's a great idea.

My only concern is that you're adding work to yourself rather than simplifying.  I mean, if you are already checking out all/several threads and already making notes for yourself as to what you find interesting, then I guess it is not much extra work.  Though, if this just means more work for you now that you'll have to read more threads and start keeping lists and start worrying that you aren't updating it reguarly... then, well, perhaps it is an unnecessary extra?

Someone said earlier, maybe make it a side bar... Perhaps call it "Morrus' corner"   and then when you feel like it add links to other threads and remove others ...

I dunno, side bar or not, I like the idea.  Just, as previously mentioned, I just am concerned about what it adds to your own personal responsibilities.

  - fba827


----------



## Horacio (Jun 3, 2002)

Morrus, if you want, to free yourself from the extra workload, I could do it every (European) morning, going through the forums, pick the most interesting/bizarre/crazy/informative threads and sending you the "forum briefing" in an e-mail, with hyperlinks and everything...

Drop me an e-mail if interested...


----------



## Morrus (Jun 3, 2002)

That sounds cool, Horacio.  It doesn't have to be done every morning, just once or twice a week.


----------



## Horacio (Jun 3, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *That sounds cool, Horacio.  It doesn't have to be done every morning, just once or twice a week.  *




I can do it, of course!

So I will send you a html formatted list of threads, with the hyperlinks...

First list coming tomorrow!


----------



## Darraketh (Jun 4, 2002)

*Excellent idea!*
 I must say that this has occured to me also, as part of an overall site traffic generation/management plan.

I suggest a "Weekly Round-up" format.  It gives one week or seven days if you will for interesting threads to develop or progress.  I feel this time frame will be less bothersome also.

Have the moderators give a heads-up via email on the happenings in their domains.
________________

I know the format is generally daily "d20" news give or take a day but...

I suggest considering adding weekly, bi-weekly, monthly, quarterly or even annual specials or features.

* The "Weekly Messageboard Round-Up"
* A weekly column, one author
* Or a guest column, could be monthly
*Perhaps a monthly behind the scenes look at the technical aspects of running a popular website.
* The "Holiday Issue"

Consider expanding to two or three pages.  Each page could actually be assigned an editor.  They do not have to upated all at the same time.  

However it is necessary to have some daily content on each page for obvious reasons.

Consider reducing to three the number of days news is displayed before archival.

Break-up and distribute the leftside links among the pages.

This overall approach will broaden the site's audience as it blurs the line between newspaper and magazine format.

This will also give you two or three additional pageviews for the site. A banner ad consideration.


----------

